#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Introduction of Non-renewable energy resources in environmental engineering  pdf download

## akansha gupta

Enough, efficient sources of energy are a necessity for industrialized  nations. Energy is used for heating, cooking, transportation and  manufacturing.  Over 85% of the energy utilized in the world is from  non-renewable supplies. Most developed nations are dependent on  non-renewable energy sources such as fossil fuels (coal and oil) and  nuclear power. These sources are called non-renewable because they  simply cannot be renewed or regenerated quickly enough to keep pace with  their use. Some sources of energy are renewable or potentially  renewable. Examples of renewable energy sources are: solar, geothermal,  hydroelectric, biomass, and wind. Renewable energy sources are more  commonly by used in developing nations.





  Similar Threads: Renewable Energy Resources Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download Energy resources in environmental engineering Conservation of natural resources in environmental engineering  pdf download Food resources  in environmental engineering free pdf download Land resources in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------

